# Found socks that neither of us own!



## PinkOnion (May 2, 2019)

So came home from work and I found a pair of socks on the toilet sink that wasnt mine nor my husband. It looked like it belongs to a girl because the size was 31-34. I know for a fact that it wasnt there in the morning. Now, my husband is a soldier so that means when they’re not doing anything on that day, he can come and go as they please. Barracks to our house is like 5min walk. I’ve confronted him about it and said he’d only gone home to get changed as he was going to the pub which was around 5pm ish. He was at the pub when i saw it so i confronted him about it and he was freaked out like someone has been there. Told me to get out of the house, etc. Came home from the pub checked the house holding a knife and of course nothing. Also, nothing was missing, everything was normal no forced entry whatever just that socks. His theory was maybe it was the previous owner who kept a key. But im convinced he brought a girl home. I dont know. Why would the socks be left there, what would she use then??? I honestly don’t know what to think. Any thoughts?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

YOu confronted too soon! Lie low for goodness sake. Pretend you overreacted and perhaps they are your socks after all. Or play along with this theory, give him some praise as being brave and the man.
By confronting too early without clear evidence you have put him on alert. Try and get back to before, lull him into a false sense of security. Then get a VAR and place it in the house when you are out. Make sure it is very secure. You can buy small ones (size of thumb drive) use strong double sided tape to secure in a very discrete location. If it is voice activated then it should have long recording time. You need to be patient and calm. 

The calm bird catches the wriggly worm! 
Good luck


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

PinkOnion said:


> So came home from work and I found a pair of socks on the toilet sink that wasnt mine nor my husband. It looked like it belongs to a girl because the size was 31-34. I know for a fact that it wasnt there in the morning. Now, my husband is a soldier so that means when they’re not doing anything on that day, he can come and go as they please. Barracks to our house is like 5min walk. I’ve confronted him about it and said he’d only gone home to get changed as he was going to the pub which was around 5pm ish. He was at the pub when i saw it so i confronted him about it and he was freaked out like someone has been there. Told me to get out of the house, etc. Came home from the pub checked the house holding a knife and of course nothing. Also, nothing was missing, everything was normal no forced entry whatever just that socks. His theory was maybe it was the previous owner who kept a key. But im convinced he brought a girl home. I dont know. Why would the socks be left there, what would she use then??? I honestly don’t know what to think. Any thoughts?



You find socks that you don’t recognise in the toilet and your first thought is that it was a girl who took her socks off to have sex with your husband and his first thought was that it was a burglar (with exceptionally small feet) who took their socks off to rob your house? 

Is there any way I can buy this scenario from you for a movie?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

PinkOnion said:


> So came home from work and I found a pair of socks on the toilet sink that wasnt mine nor my husband. It looked like it belongs to a girl because the size was 31-34. I know for a fact that it wasnt there in the morning. Now, my husband is a soldier so that means when they’re not doing anything on that day, he can come and go as they please. Barracks to our house is like 5min walk. I’ve confronted him about it and said he’d only gone home to get changed as he was going to the pub which was around 5pm ish. He was at the pub when i saw it so i confronted him about it and he was freaked out like someone has been there.*Told me to get out of the house, etc. Came home from the pub checked the house holding a knife and of course nothing. Also, nothing was missing, everything was normal no forced entry whatever just that socks *. His theory was maybe it was the previous owner who kept a key. But im convinced he brought a girl home. I dont know. Why would the socks be left there, what would she use then??? I honestly don’t know what to think. Any thoughts?


Please forgive my LOL. The man deserves a freakin' Oscar. This deserves an equally Oscar winning performance - tell him that you are going to get those socks tested for DNA.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Burglar 101: Always leave behind a pair of socks.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Socks are better than panties.


Most women do not wear socks, except female soldiers. 
Were they white socks, ankle length? As in socks worn with running/walking shoes?

The fact he came into the house with a knife?
Hah!

As @aine said, go silent from now on. Let him think you buy his burglar excuse.
.....................................................................................................................

Hmm?

Some religious type people like to wash their feet in the sink. It might have been a religious lady thief.

Or, it could have been a homeless person who broke into the house. They took a bird bath in the sink [or in the tub] and forgot to put on their socks.
This is the only 'logical' reason that I could think of. Check the rest of the house, see if anything else is missing, including food.

....................................................................................................................

TBH, at this point, I too believe that he brought a woman into the house.

Yes.

He likely will not use your house for a sexual tryst again. Unless, he is really dumb.

Put your detective hat on, say nothing, just carefully observe and watch your' husband. If you have a car, expect that to be used as a bed for awhile.
Put a VAR in the house where he sits, and in the car when he uses it. He likely does not yet have driving/parking privileges if he is new and lower enlisted. 
And, you two may only be able to afford one car. 

If he is cheating, they will find a new spot, count on it. 
When the weather is nice, the great outdoors, behind buildings, etc., is one large spot.





[TBH]- King Brian


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

The socks were deliberately left there by the owner for you to find. The message is "You do not have exclusive rights"


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Feel free to share this very humorous story with all coworkers, friends and relatives. Spin it "Can you believe a burglar would be so stupid?". Watch their expressions and his (particularly his squirming).


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Feel free to share this very humorous story with all coworkers, friends and relatives. Spin it "Can you believe a burglar would be so stupid?". Watch their expressions and his (particularly his squirming).


Now, now....

I do like this, Dear.

But, not yet.

Later, after she catches him cheating. Right now she needs to remain cool and crafty.

Gods, I hope @MaiChi is not correct in her assumption that the OW left them there, hoping to get caught. 
This later, forcibly freeing him up for her singular lascivious use.
Jerry Springer 'stuff'.

Ya', never know with these selfish folks.

Evil knows no unreachable depths of depravity.





[THM]- Nemesis


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Feel free to share this very humorous story with all coworkers, friends and relatives. Spin it "Can you believe a burglar would be so stupid?". Watch their expressions and his (particularly his squirming).


 I love this because it has a bit of evilness to it haha hahaha


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Something is afoot.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Now, now....
> 
> I do like this, Dear.
> 
> ...


Unless infidelity has a bearing on divorce, she'll get more mileage exposing now. After a couple of reveals, he'll be begging her to stop sharing that idiotic story and may even confess. Especially, when her high heel is firmly planted on the top of his bare foot.

It's never a good idea to insult your spouse's intelligence.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I take it you don't have kids? When weird clothes show up at my house, it is always the kids.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Unless infidelity has a bearing on divorce, she'll get more mileage exposing now. After a couple of reveals, he'll be begging her to stop sharing that idiotic story and may even confess. Especially, when her high heel is firmly planted on the top of his bare foot.
> 
> It's never a good idea to insult your spouse's intelligence.


Yes, she can out him and divorce him now. That is always a possibility.

But, she only has socks, not panties, nor a half filled condom in the trash can.

She needs more to prove her case.

*If, if that is what 'she' wants.*

Few, would dispute the meaning of the socks.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Buy a small camera and hide it somewhere in the house where you'd have to pass through to get to the bedroom. Buy one that you can access remotely from your phone or computer.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Something is afoot.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Its hard to think that a woman would accidently forget her socks. Especially if she is a female soldier with boots.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Is your house always locked? Could someone have gotten in without your husband being there?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

uhtred said:


> Is your house always locked? Could someone have gotten in without your husband being there?


Are you thinking he was set up? {must not laugh, must not ... :rofl::rofl::rofl:}


----------



## PinkOnion (May 2, 2019)

Hmm. The comment that it was left there intentionally seems convincing. He smelled the socks and it was clean, i did too. And yes the socks was white and ankle length. Again it wasnt a burglar because nothing was missing. And now he’s acting like how could i have so little trust in him blabla like playing the victim in other sense. He said he will get a cctv. Also he has a spare room inside the barracks so tough luck for me. I dont know how to catch this one. And him being a soldier he has other phones which i dont know where! How the hell could a pair of socks gwt there its just ugh! And the front door is always locked but the back door sometimes he forgets to lock! But like i said nothing was missing so i dont know what to think.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

My husband does the laundry in our home. One day he found a pair of man's jeans and shirt in the laundry. He asked me and our teenage daughters if any of us knew where they came from. 

None of us had any idea . He was unnerved because he though one of us (including me) was lying. I thought one of our daughters might have a secret. 

A few days later I received a group email from a parent asking if anyone took her son's bag of clothes home from a youth activity. Our daughter then remembered that friends had helped her carry her things to the car and they must have accidentally put his bag in our car.

It wasn't funny until we knew how the clothes ended up with our laundry.



Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I wonder if I had some weird mental block. I missed the burglar response. What a tool.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

His reaction seems pretty excessive and bizarre. Thinking that an intruder left them sounds like a fake excuse he made up in a panic. But I wouldn't jump to assuming affair since it's just a pair of socks. You'll need to keep quiet and start doing some investigating to find out what's really going on.

Here's one legitimate way the sock may have ended up there. Maybe one of you sat on a chair out in public which had the sock on it and it got stuck to your clothes. When you or he used the bathroom, it fell off and landed on the sink. His reaction makes me think he's up to something, but I bring this up to show the sock could have ended there some other way.

Do you have a laptop with a webcam? If so, there are programs you can run which will act like security cams and save the webcam video. You could setup the laptop in the house and see if it catches anything. The programs typically have a mode where they are motion activated, so they'd only record video when something was going on. There are also apps for the phone which will do the same thing. If you have an old phone, you could set it up in an inconspicuous spot to see what's going on when you're not there.

Another possibility is that your house is the secret portal where all lost socks end up. If a black mens sock shows up, it's probably the one I lost yesterday.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't have an explanation. If some woman came over, its really unlikely she left her socks. No reason she would have worn 2 pairs, and most foot ware works either with, or without socks, not both. 

The idea of leaving evidence of an affair in someone's house in order to break up a marriage doesn't seem all that far fetched to me. Imagine if you wanted someone else's spouse. It wouldn't be all that hard to leave a few clues lying around that would seem extremelly suspicious. 





Blondilocks said:


> Are you thinking he was set up? {must not laugh, must not ... :rofl::rofl::rofl:}


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Are you thinking he was set up? {must not laugh, must not ... :rofl::rofl::rofl:}


Some people wear socks while having sex. 
I think condoms are safer.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

wilson said:


> His reaction seems pretty excessive and bizarre. Thinking that an intruder left them sounds like a fake excuse he made up in a panic. But I wouldn't jump to assuming affair since it's just a pair of socks. You'll need to keep quiet and start doing some investigating to find out what's really going on.
> 
> Here's one legitimate way the sock may have ended up there. Maybe one of you sat on a chair out in public which had the sock on it and it got stuck to your clothes. When you or he used the bathroom, it fell off and landed on the sink. His reaction makes me think he's up to something, but I bring this up to show the sock could have ended there some other way.
> 
> ...


Alternately, if they use a laundromat of a fluff-n-fold service, a random sock could have ended up in their clothing, stuck inside a sleeve or something, and it fell out in the bathroom.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Maybe he was just embarrassed. Feeling a little frisky and wanting to live on the edge, he bought a pair of ladies socks to whack off in... did the toe area feel abnormally heavy and cement-like?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Just to nail down the facts here as the wild speculation rolls on.
A pair of Socks was found on the toilet sink (vanity counter)
The socks were sized in european sizes at the largest childrens size.
The socks were White.
The socks were ankle height.
The house is near a military base.
The front door was locked, the back door might have been unlocked.
The socks smelled clean.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> She needs more to prove her case.


Last two weeks someone broke a lock on my fence and went in to do some damage. Last week I fitted a cheap hunting camera to a tree and have already caught some animals invading my garden, badger, cats, foxes. Now extrapolate on this. The same camera could easily record inappropriate humans coming into the house and leaving the house, complete with how long they stayed there in precision time. 

Also imagine a camera that is connect to wifi and alerts you via your phone. You have a complete record of the outside of your house.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> Last two weeks someone broke a lock on my fence and went in to do some damage. Last week I fitted a cheap hunting camera to a tree and have already caught some animals invading my garden, badger, cats, foxes. Now extrapolate on this. The same camera could easily record inappropriate humans coming into the house and leaving the house, complete with how long they stayed there in precision time.
> 
> Also imagine a camera that is connect to wifi and alerts you via your phone. You have a complete record of the outside of your house.


They have cameras that are connected to the internet already.

A year or two ago, a BH caught his wife and best friend hugging and kissing on the back deck, using a hunting camera.
He had a second one up front and it showed when the POSOM came and left while he was out of town.


----------



## 20yr (Apr 19, 2019)

I highly recommend getting a VAR and planting it in the house. It gave me all of the information that I needed. Please be advised that it may be illegal in your state and will not be admissible evidence but it may let you know the truth.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I would blame Leprechauns, but King Brian would then turn me into a rabbit.

So, I will just blame Gremlins. They hide everything at our house.





[THM]- The Typist i


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

It could be the sock trolls. They go about stealing people's socks...usually at night as they sleep. Could have dropped a neighbors sox by accident.



https://youtu.be/9_DkM5XTLNM?t=16


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

“The Barefoot Bandits”, starring Macaulay Culkin, Joe Pesci and that ugly guy. 

The dudes reaction is odd, VAR and get the eventual evidence. 

I’m really starting to REALLY hate cheaters.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

uhtred said:


> I don't have an explanation. If some woman came over, its really unlikely she left her socks. No reason she would have worn 2 pairs, and most foot ware works either with, or without socks, not both.
> 
> The idea of leaving evidence of an affair in someone's house in order to break up a marriage doesn't seem all that far fetched to me. Imagine if you wanted someone else's spouse. It wouldn't be all that hard to leave a few clues lying around that would seem extremelly suspicious.


While it does seem very odd, surely it would be far more incriminating to leave some sexy underwear in the bed?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Agreed. 
Its all very confusing. 
BTW - how does someone end up leaving underwear in bed anyway? Do people actually forget to put their underwear on when they leave????

The whole thing with leaving clothes seems really weird to me. I could only see if it its some optional piece of clothing, a sweater, or something that might be forgotten. 




Diana7 said:


> While it does seem very odd, surely it would be far more incriminating to leave some sexy underwear in the bed?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

uhtred said:


> Agreed.
> Its all very confusing.
> BTW - how does someone end up leaving underwear in bed anyway? Do people actually forget to put their underwear on when they leave????
> 
> The whole thing with leaving clothes seems really weird to me. I could only see if it its some optional piece of clothing, a sweater, or something that might be forgotten.


Well I guess if it was deliberate you may take a spare pair:surprise:


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I've sifted through the facts. I've carefully analyzed them. I've thoughtfully come to a conclusion.

Your husband has been renting out the house to a midget porn production. The knife search was just making sure they didn't leave anything else behind. 

Or there is an affair. I learned my lesson about saying that cheaters are too smart to leave obvious evidence lying around.

Also you should be commended for the cleanliness of your home. My wife would have never noticed a spare set of socks.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Searching the house with a knife was a nice touch ...

As has already been recommended, you need to purchase a Voice Activated Recorder. Possibly 2. If you have 2 cars, affix one under his seat.

It is likely that these in short order will provide you with information about who is burgling what.


----------



## PinkOnion (May 2, 2019)

Okay guys. Thank you for your thoughts. But have now solved the mystery. It was my 9 years old cousins socks. Ive asked my family who recently came here about 2 weeks ago if they left it. As to why it was suddenly on the toilet sink remains unsolved! Maybe my husband picked them up and thought it was too small so left it there which he cannot remember as he was rushing to get changed and get out the house that day. God knows! Haha oops. Definitely need to give/do something special for him to make up for me accusing him! Lol


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

LOL! This has been a test of the forum's emergency warning system.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

InMyPrime said:


> You find socks that you don’t recognise in the toilet and your first thought is that it was a girl who took her socks off to have sex with your husband and his first thought was that it was a burglar (with exceptionally small feet) who took their socks off to rob your house?
> 
> Is there any way I can buy this scenario from you for a movie?
> 
> ...


Burglars often use socks on their hands to hide fingerprints.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Burglars often use socks on their hands to hide fingerprints.


Surely gloves are better?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Burglars often use socks on their hands to hide fingerprints.




I presume they use gloves in order not to leave footprints then?
These are some cunning burglars...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

PinkOnion said:


> Okay guys. Thank you for your thoughts. But have now solved the mystery. It was my 9 years old cousins socks. Ive asked my family who recently came here about 2 weeks ago if they left it. As to why it was suddenly on the toilet sink remains unsolved! Maybe my husband picked them up and thought it was too small so left it there which he cannot remember as he was rushing to get changed and get out the house that day. God knows! Haha oops. Definitely need to give/do something special for him to make up for me accusing him! Lol



I would serve him with D papers, just in case. This should be special enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> While it does seem very odd, surely it would be far more incriminating to leave some sexy underwear in the bed?



Doesn’t have to be sexy, any underwear will do, to be honest. How risqué Diana 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Glad it ended well OP!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes, trust him. 

Its all to easy for people to stop trusting the person that they love.



PinkOnion said:


> snip
> Definitely need to give/do something special for him to make up for me accusing him! Lol


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

PinkOnion said:


> Barracks to our house is like 5min walk.


I see the mystery was already solved. 

I was about to chime in that it's extremely unlikely this guy is going to bring an affair partner to his house during working hours, in broad daylight, when his house is essentially next door to his barracks.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

PinkOnion said:


> Okay guys. Thank you for your thoughts. But have now solved the mystery. It was my 9 years old cousins socks. Ive asked my family who recently came here about 2 weeks ago if they left it. As to why it was suddenly on the toilet sink remains unsolved! Maybe my husband picked them up and thought it was too small so left it there which he cannot remember as he was rushing to get changed and get out the house that day. God knows! Haha oops. Definitely need to give/do something special for him to make up for me accusing him! Lol


Great!

They may have been statically stuck to a towel or other laundered item that your husband placed on the counter and then they fell off, unnoticed?





[THM]-


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Who? Us? Jaded?

Nah ...


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

https://youtu.be/EHPSY3QrgnI?t=40

there is a whole 'nuther possible explanation here...


----------



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

welllllllllll what about finding a bra that isnt yours?
I was on holidays for a week to visit a girlfriend. I came home and not sure when it happened exactly but when i looked in my bra drawer there is a bra in there that I absolutely do not own. It would fit me but it isnt mine. its newish but has definately been worn and washed several times.

My daughters would never fit into it and have said it doesnt belong to them. H is angry and not speaking to me for implying he might know something about it. My brain is not reliable around these types of things....

(background- h had an ea maybe pa 4 years ago which he has never admitted- many red flags- enough that I have assumed he did and we have done therapy MC/IC etc. For the most part we have been in a very good place for quite awhile except that I developed an OCD thing around it causing me to waste a lot of time looking for clues and thinking about scenarios....I am going for counselling around this with and without h.....

I have thought of a few explanations
1. I picked it up accidentally while on holidays and put it in my suitcase- i did do laundry once.
2. My daughter recently moved back home from university she may have packed someone elses bra in with her stuff
3. Occassionally my daughters will have friends over before going out and they get dressed and do their make up here- one could have been shady and swapped them out?
4.My h had a physical affair at some point while I was away and she left her bra somewhere in his car or in the house- which got washed and put back in my drawer......oddly enough my brand new beautiful bra (of the same size) is missing out of my drawer......



Any thoughts ??


----------

